# Home cooking question



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know we have a lot of good information on SM and I will read through it. 

I'm thinking this fall I might try the home cooking route. BUT...for me, it's just like going to a gym to excercise - it's gotta be pretty easy and convenient or I know I won't stick to it. 

Is there such a thing? 

I have four dogs to feed and I don't want to be cooking more than once a week :blink: - heck I don't even cook for myself every night :blush:

Is there something easy? Like some pack of ingredients I could buy and add them to chicken or something??? 

I admit it, I'm lazy :brownbag: when it comes to cooking. So if you have an easy "healthy" way to cook. Could you give me a hint? 

It's so easy to open a can - but I'm always weary of recalls and the kids are getting tired of the same old thing every night.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Pat!! That's exciting! :chili:I really only cook once a week also for the fluffs. And I rarely ever cook for me or DH. :blush: Do you have a food processor? It's very easy to throw veggies in there and later mix with the protein. I find that the food keeps especially well in the fridge and freezer when I separate proteins and veggies. You could probably cook for a whole month's worth of food for all your fluffs if you wanted. For me, I can definitely see the difference in my fluffs' energy level and health when I home cook, and it is so gratifying!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Pat, have you tried Dr. Harvey's pre-mix? I have been wanting to start cooking for Bailey as well and even ordered Dr. Becker's book for the recipes. But like you, I don't know if I can keep up with it right now. So I'm planning on trying a pre-mix soon...something I just have to mix protein and oils in to sounds simple enough.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

princessre said:


> Hey Pat!! That's exciting! :chili:I really only cook once a week also for the fluffs. And I rarely ever cook for me or DH. :blush: Do you have a food processor? It's very easy to throw veggies in there and later mix with the protein. I find that the food keeps especially well in the fridge and freezer when I separate proteins and veggies. You could probably cook for a whole month's worth of food for all your fluffs if you wanted. For me, I can definitely see the difference in my fluffs' energy level and health when I home cook, and it is so gratifying!!


Yes, I have a processor. Do you buy all kinds of supplements too??? I'm not excited about it yet.....but I really want to be....:blush:



Bailey&Me said:


> Hey Pat, have you tried Dr. Harvey's pre-mix? I have been wanting to start cooking for Bailey as well and even ordered Dr. Becker's book for the recipes. But like you, I don't know if I can keep up with it right now. So I'm planning on trying a pre-mix soon...something I just have to mix protein and oils in to sounds simple enough.


I think I've heard of it, and that's probably what I've been thinking about. Will have to look into it a bit more. thanks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I honestly must admit I hate homecooking for Lady and she's just one! I can't imagine cooking for four. The results are really worth it, though.

I'd check out Dr. Harvey's if I had four healthy dogs who didn't need special recipes. Dr. Becker's book made me tired just reading it! When it was suggested you buy another freezer just for dog food, she lost me!

Supplements are really easy. Just add exactly what the recipe calls for. Usually it's not very complicated - bone meal (calcium/phosphorus), iodized salt, canola or safflower oil (linoleic acid). I also give Lady Animal Essentials multivitamin and probiotics.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> I honestly must admit I hate homecooking for Lady and she's just one! I can't imagine cooking for four. The results are really worth it, though.
> 
> I'd check out Dr. Harvey's if I had four healthy dogs who didn't need special recipes. Dr. Becker's book made me tired just reading it! When it was suggested you buy another freezer just for dog food, she lost me!
> 
> Supplements are really easy. Just add exactly what the recipe calls for. Usually it's not very complicated - bone meal (calcium/phosphorus), iodized salt, canola or safflower oil (linoleic acid). I also give Lady Animal Essentials multivitamin and probiotics.


I know, Marj - it's got to be easy or I know I won't do it. With the Dr. Harvey's do you think I still need to buy all those supplements? Aren't they in there???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The A Team said:


> I know, Marj - it's got to be easy or I know I won't do it. With the Dr. Harvey's do you think I still need to buy all those supplements? Aren't they in there???


I think Dr. Harvey's has all the supplements, but I've never used it myself. 

Balance IT is another one that is supposed to be super easy.

I'll probably get slammed for saying this, but I'm not sure I'd homecook if Lady didn't have so many health issues. I simply ran out of commercial dog foods she could eat a few years ago. There really are some excellent premium pet foods on the market today.

I guess I am basically lazy. :brownbag:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> I think Dr. Harvey's has all the supplements, but I've never used it myself.
> 
> Balance IT is another one that is supposed to be super easy.
> 
> ...


Love you, Marj! Sometimes I think about looking up that "Party Animal" food that Suzan says she likes, I know she says it's just her opinion, but, heck, that's good enough for me. I just don't like having to order the food....lazy people like me like to just pick it up at a local store. :blush:

I'm still in the thinking stage, maybe I'll try a few things until I settle on something easy and good for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You don't have to add anything to Dr. Harvey's except a protein and an oil. Although I'd add a probiotic too, but that's pretty easy. You could always just feed them plain yogurt a few times a week.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, I have a great idea, you do all the cooking and I'll send you seal a meal bags, you can fill them and send them my way:biggrin: I only cook on holidays,:chili: I had 6 kids and cooked all the time, :w00t:I'm retired now so why oh why would I cook for my girls? Use Dr. Harveys, then you have no clean up:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey, Pat! It's easy. I especially love using my large crockpot for making our dog food. Dr. Harvey's is a very easy and good alternative for homecooking.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Pat - Honest Kitchen is excellent as well just add meat no oil and is grain free if that matters. Sojos is good as well. You definitely have options.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I forgot about Honest Kitchen. That's a good pre-mix as well. Whatever you decide, IMO grain-free is better. 

Believe me, if I could afford to buy really good, healthy, grain-free, organic food already prepared for me, do you think I'd cook for me or the dogs? Nope! The only reason why I do it is because it's healthier. I don't do it because I love it. I used to love cooking, but as I get older, not so much. 

Actually what I really need is a personal chef, lol. For me and the dogs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Actually what I really need is a personal chef, lol. For me and the dogs.


Now there's an idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I forgot about Honest Kitchen. That's a good pre-mix as well. Whatever you decide, IMO grain-free is better.
> 
> Believe me, if I could afford to buy really good, healthy, grain-free, organic food already prepared for me, do you think I'd cook for me or the dogs? Nope! The only reason why I do it is because it's healthier. I don't do it because I love it. I used to love cooking, but as I get older, not so much.
> 
> Actually what I really need is a personal chef, lol. For me and the dogs.



Hey, I'm all for that!!!!! I need one of those too!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - start with the premix like Dr. Harvey's or Honest Kitchens. It's easy because it has everything that the fluffs need except the protein and the oil. You had that when you feed them. 

I've done both -- total Homecooking and using Dr. Harvey's. I hate feeling that I might be leaving out some supplement that the girls really need and they like Dr. Harvey's so I've been using that lately.

My suggestions is to start with Dr. Harvey's and if you get adventuress, then you can expand to total homecooking.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

For the ones that use the DR. Harvey's where is the best place
to purchase it?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I buy Dr. Harvey's online directly from his website. Amazon sells it, too. Also, some of our very own SM members sell it in their stores.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I forgot about Honest Kitchen. That's a good pre-mix as well. Whatever you decide, IMO grain-free is better.
> 
> Believe me, if I could afford to buy really good, healthy, grain-free, organic food already prepared for me, do you think I'd cook for me or the dogs? Nope! The only reason why I do it is because it's healthier. I don't do it because I love it. I used to love cooking, but as I get older, not so much.
> 
> Actually what I really need is a personal chef, lol. For me and the dogs.


 

when you find that personal chef send him or her my way:HistericalSmiley:I would love to be pampered


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I buy Dr. Harvey's online directly from his website. Amazon sells it, too. Also, some of our very own SM members sell it in their stores.


 
Thanks Suzan!!!

Actually I'm starting to get a little confused about the homecooking:blush:. Why is it when you use DR. Harvey's veggie mixture you don't have to add additional supplements other then oil. Yet when you make your own veggie mixture they say you should. The only difference
I can see one is freeze dried and the other is'nt. Am I missing something
here?:blink:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Dr Harvey's is a specially formulated blend of veggies and herbs that Dr. Harvey claims to be exactly what they need. Seems to work for most folks who use it. 

When home cooking is done, most people add at least calcium/phosphorus, as dogs require a lot of it. I also add an herbal vitamin/mineral mix, glucosamine, and probiotics. I probably wouldn't have to add anything but cal/phos if I were careful to feed a variety of meats, vegges, fruits, eggs, and herbs to ensure a balanced diet, but I'm not that exacting, so I use the vitamin/mineral supplement.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks again Suzan!! I would like to try it, but with 4 fluffs and one
being a 30lb it may not be the most cost effective. I probably order
a bag to have on hand just in case of emergency.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Dr Harvey's is a specially formulated blend of veggies and herbs that Dr. Harvey claims to be exactly what they need. Seems to work for most folks who use it.
> 
> When home cooking is done, most people add at least calcium/phosphorus, as dogs require a lot of it. I also add an herbal vitamin/mineral mix, glucosamine, and probiotics. I probably wouldn't have to add anything but cal/phos if I were careful to feed a variety of meats, vegges, fruits, eggs, and herbs to ensure a balanced diet, but I'm not that exacting, so I use the vitamin/mineral supplement.


I'd just add two things to your list:

1. Linoleic acid. Safflower oil is often specified so if you do substitute oils, make sure they have a comparable amount of linoleic acid.

Linoleic acid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2. Iodine. Important for thyroid function. Iodized salt contains it or you can add kelp. If your dog is already on synthetic thyroid medication, check with your vet. Kelp usually isn't given to a dog on Soloxine.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I'd just add two things to your list:
> 
> 1. Linoleic acid. Safflower oil is often specified so if you do substitute oils, make sure they have a comparable amount of linoleic acid.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Marj. 

I use kelp for iodine, but I don't use Linoleic acid, as my supplement has 2 different types of seeds that contain Omega 6 already, plus some of the proteins that I use contain Omega 6 as well as Omega 3's, which is enough for us. 

I also use coconut oil, and Celtic sea salt- which also contains iodine and trace minerals. I didn't mention that before.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I feed Dr. Harvey's Veg-ta-Bowl and order it from Pet Supplies at Jeffers Pet: Online Pet Supplies, Discount Pet Supplies, Pet Supply Stores, Discount Pet Supplies, Pet Vaccines. This is the best price around that i have found so far. I hate cooking and usually only cook Thanksgiving dinner and that's it. I have tried the home cooking route and went back to Dr. Harvey's because it was just too time consuming and i wanted to make sure that the pups were getting everything they needed. As of now i feed Acana Pacifica in the mornings and in the evenings i feed the Dr. Harvey's Veg-ta-Bowl.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Pat, I think once you've past the first batch of cooking you will realize it is not rocket science :HistericalSmiley: . .Now I am so enjoying giving them food . . .I actually used to freeze certain meals so I can have then whenever I am craving so now that is what I do for my babies. Stew type can last up to 4 months in the freezer . . so now I do have salmon stew (I call it stew since it is a mixture of so many things LOl), bison stew and just over the weekend I made turkey stew :chili: . . .so they don't eat the same thing over and over and over again. 

the organic baby food section is a good back-up to use when you ran out of something . . I have applesauce and sweet potatoes from that section that I portioned out so I only have enough for a few days at a time in my fridge, the rest are in the freezer . . .buying in larger quantities is always cheaper so I try to be economical as we all know organic food is outrageously expensive :HistericalSmiley:

another tip is I created a mixture of all the suppliments in one bottle (good for about 2 weeks) so this way I don't have to spoon out each one from each bottle :HistericalSmiley:

If you don't have enough containers, you can always use ziploc bags . I cut up their sweet potatoes that I make and put them in these containers so there is more room in the freezer. I just use a regular sandwich bag and then put quite a few of them in a freezer bag to keep it fresh longer . .I recycle the freezer bag so as not to keep buying them :thumbsup:

I am now finding that I love preparing their daily meals . .adding a dollop of extra applesauce or adding a bit more brown rice, etc . .trhowing a few cut-up fruits . .anything I can think of . .I don't think you can ge wong since you know these are all healty for them . . .my babies don't have any major issues so I am able to play with their food :wub:

I definitely know they are more excited more so now than before . . .they know when I am preparing their meal as they all now bark in unison as they feel I take a sweet time in getting it to them :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's exactly how I feel...I don't want to be cooking more than I have to already. Dr. Harvey's sounds good...but is it more expensive than commercial dog food? I am giving Rocky Halo dry food for toy dogs. So far he likes it, but as with past foods he gets bored with it, so I change off with the Natural Balance dry kibble. I also add a little tiny bit of NB canned to it once in a while.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Des, these are good ideas...do you make recipes for yourself and share some of it with them? I don't want to be cooking for me and then for him...I'm lazy too, LOL.


----------

